# the closest medication to make you not care about anything?



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm sick of feeling, I'm sick of worrying, and I'm sick of pondering. Right about now I just want a medication to feel numb. Yes, I know a lot of people hate that feeling, but I want that feeling. I just want to go through life, do what I have to do, live through what I have to, and move on without a second thought. My emotions and thoughts just screw things up for me.

I go to the doc this Friday. What would be a good med to suggest? Mabye Seroquel? I heard that zombifies you pretty good. Of course I wouldn't tell the doc I want to be zombified, but I'll think of something.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I think SSRI anti-depressants tend to make people pretty emotionally numb without making you a complete zombie.


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

that's the definition of SSRIs.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Have you tried MAOI's? Maybe finding a effective med is better then taking crap to fog up your brain.


----------



## winston (Mar 5, 2010)

Seroquel may work yes. 
SSRIs don't make everyone numb, so don't expect anything too amazing.
Adderall makes some people zombie-ish but it probably isn't worth trying unless you've had great results with it before. 
Weed chills me out and allows me to live "in the minute" instead of worrying to much about other stuff. But it may not be what your looking for.

Also you probably won't be content to be numb. After a while it'll get annoying and you'll want to improve beyond it. Maybe therapy or something would help you? I'm sure you've already considered it, but just throwing it out there for the sake of discussion.


----------



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Actually I found that my Xanax sorta has this effect. I took it at work and it helped my anxiety, although it made me sleepy. And it's very addictive, hence why this med isn't the answer I'm looking for.

Adderall is one I'm interested in, though I'm guessing my chances of being prescribed that are about zero. I've never tried at MAOI but I dunno if a family doc would prescribe that. Weed makes my anxiety worse. Therapy is too expensive.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Opiates.

Obtaining a prescription might take some effort.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Haldol or Thorazine


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

Abilify did that to me.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

benzos and you dont even have to keep taking them. they are the drug that keeps on giving. benzo withdrawal has me the numbest i have ever been in my life, it is so bad now i am having a hard time not killing myself. but it's incredibly affective at getting rid of all emotions. my dog got cancer and is going to die and i couldn't care less.


----------



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Haldol? Yeah that would work if I want to be knocked the heck out for awhile... lol which sometimes I do but anyway... opiates, I love that feeling but I think I'd have less of a chance of being prescribed them than Adderall... unless i break a bone or something but I'm not THAT desperate haha.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't search for the perfect zombie drug but for meds that could really help you...


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Ketamine.


----------



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

the Xanax helps a lot with the anxiety I have at work and to not care so much... ughhh why is it so addictive? I was not so afraid to talk to people, not as jumpy and nervous... the only downside was that it does make you sleepy. Well... and that it's addictive. But it works.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

behindblueeyes said:


> the Xanax helps a lot with the anxiety I have at work and to not care so much... ughhh why is it so addictive? I was not so afraid to talk to people, not as jumpy and nervous... the only downside was that it does make you sleepy. Well... and that it's addictive. But it works.


I've never felt addicted to any medication so I don't really understand, but what's wrong with being addicted to it if you feel it's necessary for you? Is it solely because of tolerance or is there more to it?


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Under17 said:


> I've never felt addicted to any medication so I don't really understand, but what's wrong with being addicted to it if you feel it's necessary for you? Is it solely because of tolerance or is there more to it?


there's the whole brain damage thing. and tolerance causes a whole host of other issues over the long term. changes to your brain basically. once your brain develops complete tolerance to the benzo, it can no longer function without it. this means your brain's functioning will depend completely on the amount of xanax in your bloodstream (and your brain can't adapt to fluctuating levels on the fly). so as the amount of xanax in your bloodstream begins to fall, you will start experiencing withdrawal symptoms (a couple of hours after dose). there is no fix for this, except to keep increasing the dose which eventually just makes you sicker and sicker. then there's the whole trying to get off it problem, which can literally incapacitate you for a few years with hellish withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> there's the whole brain damage thing. and tolerance causes a whole host of other issues over the long term. changes to your brain basically. once your brain develops complete tolerance to the benzo, it can no longer function without it. this means your brain's functioning will depend completely on the amount of xanax in your bloodstream (and your brain can't adapt to fluctuating levels on the fly). so as the amount of xanax in your bloodstream begins to fall, you will start experiencing withdrawal symptoms (a couple of hours after dose). there is no fix for this, except to keep increasing the dose which eventually just makes you sicker and sicker. then there's the whole trying to get off it problem, which can literally incapacitate you for a few years with hellish withdrawal symptoms.


Wow. How long does it take before the dependency starts to begin? I think my dad might have stopped taking his benzos because he was running out and now he's really sick so it's probably from that.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Medline said:


> Don't search for the perfect zombie drug but for meds that could really help you...


+1


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Under17 said:


> Wow. How long does it take before the dependency starts to begin? I think my dad might have stopped taking his benzos because he was running out and now he's really sick so it's probably from that.


It can be noticed after as few as 2-4 weeks of benzo use. If you use high doses and/or take benzos for a long time, dependence/withdrawal is a lot worse.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Medline said:


> Don't search for the perfect zombie drug but for meds that could really help you...





jim_morrison said:


> +1


+1


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Under17 said:


> Wow. How long does it take before the dependency starts to begin? I think my dad might have stopped taking his benzos because he was running out and now he's really sick so it's probably from that.


Wasn't he taking 3 different types of benzos daily? So I'd say he is indeed sick from withdrawls if he stopped suddenly.


----------



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> there's the whole brain damage thing. and tolerance causes a whole host of other issues over the long term. changes to your brain basically. once your brain develops complete tolerance to the benzo, it can no longer function without it. this means your brain's functioning will depend completely on the amount of xanax in your bloodstream (and your brain can't adapt to fluctuating levels on the fly). so as the amount of xanax in your bloodstream begins to fall, you will start experiencing withdrawal symptoms (a couple of hours after dose). there is no fix for this, except to keep increasing the dose which eventually just makes you sicker and sicker. then there's the whole trying to get off it problem, which can literally incapacitate you for a few years with hellish withdrawal symptoms.


That's why I'm thinking about only taking it like twice a week, at only .5 mg.

And yeah... I should really find a med to help me and not just zombify me. I'll see what happens on Friday. I'm nervous cause I'll be seeing a new doctor (my insurance is dropping the other one who prescribed me the Xanax). So, I'll see what happens.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

High doses of Lyrica


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I take Xanax 1-2 times a day and Klonopin about 1 time a week. I dont have any dependence or withdrawals inbetween and my tolerance if anything has reversed. I started out on 2mg of Xanax a day and went down to 1-1.5mg of Xanax a day.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I've been on and off klonopin for years at various doses, never had any problems with it personally.


----------



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Well... the end result is in and I got put on Celexa. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> benzos and you dont even have to keep taking them. they are the drug that keeps on giving. benzo withdrawal has me the numbest i have ever been in my life, it is so bad now i am having a hard time not killing myself. but it's incredibly affective at getting rid of all emotions. my dog got cancer and is going to die and i couldn't care less.


awww doggy :|
Tell him I care!


----------

